# Can't Transfer Individual Shows from Tivo-HD to Roamio



## Don O (Sep 3, 2013)

I've set up a Roamio and am trying to transfer a number of shows from my Tivo Series 3. The Roamio is using MoCA and the Series 3 is connected to my home network via Ethernet. I was able to transfer a number of episodes of a television series from the Series 3 to the Roamio. But a few of the episodes cannot be transferred.

When the transfer fails, I see the following message on the Roamio: "There was an error. Your request could not be processed. Please try again (Messages # 86). Sorry, you can't watch this program now, either because the Tivo-HD DVR is no longer available on the network or because the requested program could no longer be found..."

This isn't a copyright issue. I am able to transfer other programs of the same series. I've rebooted both Tivos as well as the router.

At one point I was able to schedule these shows to be transferred, but I had to cancel the transfer to deal with another Roamio issue. But several other shows were also on the transfer queue and had to be canceled, and these shows were later successfully transferred.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Don, I had a similar problem transferring just one show from my S3 to my new Roamio. Other shows transferred just fine. I eventually just transferred the problem show to my desktop using TiVo Desktop Pro, then onto the Roamio. If you don't have TiVo Desktop, I'm sure there's other software like kmttg and pytivo you could use. YMMV


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I posted about this in another thread here, seems some transfer fine and some give that error.

Funny thing is I can WATCH the show from my Roamio just not transfer it to it.


----------



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm having a similar problem transferring shows. I was able to successfully transfer 200+ shows from my Premiere Elite XL4 to my Roamio Pro, but there are a handful of shows that won't transfer. When I select "Transfer this recording," a checkmark appears next to it briefly and then disappears and nothing happens.

Another transfer problem I'm having is transferring shows from my Mac to my Roamio Pro using Tivo Desktop for Mac 1.95a. I was able to successfully transfer several shows, but for some reason, it stopped working. I can see the programs on my Mac. Now when I choose "Transfer this recording," I get an error that says "There was an error. Your request could not be processed. Please try again. (Message #86)." Video sharing from a Mac isn't officially supported, so I can't get any support from Tivo on this issue.


----------

